# Please welcome our new moderator mtbbiker



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Wanted to mention that we wanted to grow the ebike forum and allow great discussions, especially on products.

New moderator is mtbbiker and myself for now at:

https://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=241458

We'll have some guidelines that we're refining. Something like this:

· Ebike forum is for generating a positive experience, no drama or trolls.
· This section is for discussion of ebike, ebike specific accessories, stories or what's new in the OEM.
· Let's talk about legal only trails. Any talk about illegal riding can be deleted at moderators discretion
· Any post about derestricting/modifying software will be deleted.
· OEM bike discussion and technologies is the key target (Specialized, Giant, YT, Trek, Focus, Pivot, etc&#8230. Add-on motors, limit discussions to under 1000 watt varieties
· Threads started to purposefully incite other users will be deleted.
· If you cannot tell a difference between a motorcycle and class 1 or 2 ebike, please don't post.

Thank you for your support!
fc and craig aka mtbbiker


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome new moderators! I am very happy to have you here. Being a member and supporter of mtbr for many years, and since last month a e-bike owner and addicted, it will be a releaf to be able to talk about it here.
This forum has been severly harassed by interests that stand out of the reality of many members and of the mountain bike riding community ,and should be kept out of the discussion.
People all over the world look here seeking for consistent bike related information and e-bikes are right now the fastest growing branch and it was a shame the way it was beeing moderated.
Best regards


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome and thanks. It is nice to have our corner to simply discuss tech, innovations, evolution, etc...for legal Ebikes. Where i live 20 mph/32kmh is max and plenty for me.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2019)

I think Craig is going to like me :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome new mod mtbbiker and related e-bike subject / criteria etc...

Rode with some of my regular rider buds a week ago and my first ride with one on an e-bike. One of the guys just got his new Levo and later claimed the only time he actually pedaled was when he was in our sights - lol. 
I don't blame him for wanting to give it a good test of power and battery life to get some baseline on performance and such. Everyone with that level of sophisticated technology should want to become quickly versed on features and getting the most out of it. I'm thinking he went $5000 plus $$ for a spare battery.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Welcome, welcome! Looking forward to how the forum progresses under new managment. With hope, alot of the ebike owners who left due to just how things were here, will make their way back in due time.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

This is my favorite rule: *If you cannot tell a difference between a motorcycle and class 1 or 2 ebike, please don't post.*

I've been a long time member and for the last year or so I took an interest in following/posting in the ebike forum. It's sad how trolls came in to this forum and derailed/bullied fellow members. The troll posts will be deleted ASAP and continued repeat trolls will be banned.

Please if you see the trolls, hit the report icon or send me a PM and I'll respond within a day or less!

Thanks mtbbiker


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Much welcome, it’s good to see a mod that is pro ebike.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

So, people apposed to ebikes are not allowed to voice their opinion?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Phillbo said:


> So, people apposed to ebikes are not allowed to voice their opinion?


So why would they even want to be here?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Phillbo said:


> So, people apposed to ebikes are not allowed to voice their opinion?


Sure you can, just not in the ebike forum.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

mtbbiker said:


> Sure you can, just not in the ebike forum.


Should be a different site, it is not the same sport.

And why can you talk about modding a bike but not about modding an e-bike?

Everyone is this forum claims they are same thing, you know like disc brakes over calipers.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

LargeMan said:


> Should be a different site, it is not the same sport.
> 
> And why can you talk about modding a bike but not about modding an e-bike?
> 
> Everyone is this forum claims they are same thing, you know like disc brakes over calipers.


That's your opinion and nothing is wrong with it. 
We can talk about modifying ebikes, just not de-restricting them.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2019)

kaleidopete said:


> So why would they even want to be here?


To voice their opinion, obviously


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Phillbo said:


> So, people apposed to ebikes are not allowed to voice their opinion?


Really? I'm opposed to SS bikes, but you won't catch me knocking them. I have riding friends that rip them, to each there own.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I like the forum rule set and hope to visit more often. We all know in the past that threads would drift into less than positive directions all the time and that shouldn't be fun for anyone. Thanks to all for bringing this about.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Zinfan said:


> I like the forum rule set and hope to visit more often. We all know in the past that threads would drift into less than positive directions all the time and that shouldn't be fun for anyone. Thanks to all for bringing this about.


Yeah, it was pretty bad, but the garden weeded itself to what it is now. Replacing natural selection with legislation can weaken the average intellect and put question marks around the accuracy and integrity of the forum.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

This sounds like a nice change from that last year or so!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Zinfan said:


> I like the forum rule set and hope to visit more often. We all know in the past that threads would drift into less than positive directions all the time and that shouldn't be fun for anyone. Thanks to all for bringing this about.


Absolutely. It's going to be up to you guys to post and keep the place positive and productive. And if folks who left come back, that would be a big deal.

I kind of left too and I apologize for that. It was a little hard to take.

But I'm here to stay. I've had 8 years experience with ebikes and I've tried over 20 models.

I'll do a forum write-up on the Decoy-Levo-Shuttle compar-o for penance.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

mtbbiker said:


> This is my favorite rule: *If you cannot tell a difference between a motorcycle and class 1 or 2 ebike, please don't post.*
> 
> I've been a long time member and for the last year or so I took an interest in following/posting in the ebike forum. It's sad how trolls came in to this forum and derailed/bullied fellow members. The troll posts will be deleted ASAP and continued repeat trolls will be banned.
> 
> ...


Thank you fc and others for this, it seemed like this forum was a punching bag for non-ebikers to take their frustrations out.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

richj8990 said:


> Thank you fc and others for this, it seemed like this forum was a punching bag for non-ebikers to take their frustrations out.


Right on. Let's keep it going. Really impressed with the content now and the sharing of info and experiences.


----------

